
Snoop – a tiny JavaScript library for test spies - parmesh
https://github.com/therealparmesh/snoop
======
parmesh
For those of us looking to move away from heavy-handed JS testing libraries
(big APIs, huge `node_modules` graphs, etc.) like Jest, Mocha, Jasmine, and
Sinon - here's a small, modular piece to add to your JS testing toolbelt.

snoop - Easy breezy test spies fo sheezy.

Recommend to use with the absolutely wonderful uvu -
[https://github.com/lukeed/uvu](https://github.com/lukeed/uvu).

See:
[https://twitter.com/lukeed05/status/1283378348970762240](https://twitter.com/lukeed05/status/1283378348970762240)

